# Anyone watching the World Series?



## Ware

Looks like Houston is bouncing back tonight.


----------



## Kberg84

Let's go BRAVES!!!!


----------



## jayhawk

Chop 🪓 on

Braves need this [off topic comment removed by moderator]


----------



## Butter

Braves all the way for lots of reasons. Are both the field Paspalum?


----------



## cavince79

Braves fan going back to 1987ish.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I'm a Tigers fan, so it's that time of year I have to root for somebody else. Go Astros!

@cavince79, back when Atlanta fleeced Detroit with that John Smoltz trade.


----------



## cavince79

@Jeff_MI84 seemed like a fair trade from my perspective... 😄


----------



## Amoo316

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I'm a Tigers fan, so it's that time of year I have to root for somebody else. Go Astros!
> 
> @cavince79, back when Atlanta fleeced Detroit with that John Smoltz trade.


It's not the Braves fault you guys really wanted that closer....

Braves fan since 84, Astros were my second favorite team growing up as Biggio was my favorite non-Braves player. First time for me rooting against those guys since they moved to the AL.

At least in the 80s we expected to lose. The 90s were brutal because we should have won more. The rebuilding years were marred with teams I never expected to do much. Last year I felt we had our first real shot at another title since 95. I felt like we had an even better shot this year with a stronger roster and some postseason experience for this group. Still LA was an awfully big mountain to climb at the beginning of the season.

It certainly felt like another year of NLCS and out to start the year. By the time Acuna went down and our bullpen was a disaster I about gave up hope. Of all the teams and all the runs, winning the WS this year, would be one of the most unlikely and unexpected runs I've seen in all my years being a fan.

Just like a 2 strike changeup to Jim Leyritz in 96 from a guy who can throw 100mph was unlikely, winning it all this year, would be just as staggering.

Like any Braves fan who survived the 90s, I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Amoo316 it would be nice to see Atlanta win it as well. Biggio was a beast. The Killer B's.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@cavince79 ooh what could have been if not for that trade.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Go Braves! Went to a couple of games over the summer and had a blast. Our local high school (Orange High School) had a pitcher named Bryse Wilson that got drafted right out of high school a few years ago to the Braves. He pitched for them and triple A Gwinnett until he was traded to the Pirates in July. My brother in law played football with his dad at Orange High in the early 90's.


----------



## Guest

GO BRAVES!


----------



## Ware

For someone like me who doesn't have a stake in either team, this is turning into an exciting series. :thumbup:


----------



## Old Hickory

Braves fan here. These late nights are killing me.


----------



## Ware

Old Hickory said:


> Braves fan here. These late nights are killing me.


I mentioned that in the discord last night. I wish they would start an hour earlier. These 4 hour games are killing me and I'm not even in the eastern time zone.


----------



## brettgoodyear

What are the odds the Braves close it out tonight?


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@brettgoodyear hopefully good because I don't want to lose my wager tonight.


----------



## StanMI

I love baseball, but staying up till Midnight is killing me !! (First world problems. LOL)


----------



## 01Bullitt




----------



## Shizzlestix66

I bet this chaps the commissioners rear end that Atlanta made it and won the world series after he yanked the allstar outta here this summer.


----------



## jayhawk

@Shizzlestix66 nah, soy latte just wanted 'cover'

Cigars smoking, anyone notice? ....que the pajama boy articles


----------



## Shizzlestix66

@jayhawk😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Amoo316

I'm a little late to the post game party as I was out of town at a tournament, but I ordered the night of and have a few Benjies worth of new gear coming my way. I still remember 95 G6 like it was yesterday, and this was felt even sweeter as with all the chances we've had and times we've been in the post-season, this felt like the least likely outcome of any of them.


----------



## Kberg84

01Bullitt said:


> Go Braves! Went to a couple of games over the summer and had a blast. Our local high school (Orange High School) had a pitcher named Bryse Wilson that got drafted right out of high school a few years ago to the Braves. He pitched for them and triple A Gwinnett until he was traded to the Pirates in July. My brother in law played football with his dad at Orange High in the early 90's.


I got to watch Bryse pitch for the fire frogs the high A affiliate of the Braves in the florida state league. Enjoyed watching him pitch…short stocky bulldog on the mound with some good stuff. Unfortunately our facility got rid of minor league baseball and converted all the fields to soccer. We are now the training site for Orlando city soccer. Soccer fields are a lot easier to maintain than baseball but I would still take baseball over soccer every day of the week and twice on Sunday


----------

